# Green Tripe From Deer



## TerriNC (Sep 23, 2011)

I work with a lot of hunters, and during this deer season, they've been supplying me with lots of good stuff (hearts, livers, lungs, tracheas, green tripe, and meat). The only problem is that much of the tripe has tons of acorns in it. I've been picking out as much as I can --yes, I did say that and realize how disgusting it is :crazy:. I get most of them out, especially the whole ones, but it's impossible to get all of them. I'm bagging it in Ziploc bags and freezing it, but the little bit I've given them fresh, I've noticed they pick around the acorn pieces. Has anyone else had this issue? Is it okay for them to ingest some of the acorn pieces?


----------

